
Show HN: My Java deep learning library from 10th grade - c0deb0t
https://github.com/Daniel-Liu-c0deb0t/Java-Machine-Learning
======
c0deb0t
I implemented many deep learning algorithms in this library, mainly as a way
to learn about deep learning. Beware, it is very slow since it is written in
Java and there is no GPU acceleration. Maybe this will be of use to people who
are learning new deep learning concepts.

If you have any questions, feel free to ask me!

